# What size hole saw to use for frame notch? MKV



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Just wondering what size hole saw people are using to notch the frame on an MKV Jetta? 

My guess is 3". 

Also any tips would be helpful. Doing this on Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Some people use 2.5", some use 3". Check out these threads for healp:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5362508-Frame-Knotch-DIY&highlight=Swaybar

http://www.airsociety.net/2010/11/step-notching-a-frame/


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

I always do 2.5"


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Not sure about mk5 but on my mk4 i used a 3.5" hole saw with sch.40 3" pipe. Remember when buying pipe that if you want say 2.5" pipe, the outer diameter isn't 2.5". So double check before you purchase


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Perfect! Thank you so much for those links!!!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Gabrius said:


> Perfect! Thank you so much for those links!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------

